# Anyone at Coventry ?



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Ladies, im about to have my first appointment at coventry with Dr Rina, anyone have any experiences here?


----------



## CherryW (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi I did egg share at Cov in June/July/Aug last year. If there's anything u wanna know I'll try and help  
Cherry


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Cherry, im just wondering what to expect on the first consultation we are due to go on the 17th with Dr rina


----------



## CherryW (Sep 11, 2009)

If I remember correctly, I had loads of bloods done, internal scan and chat about history and plan of action. I was given loads of forms to sign and information about good will message and personal portrait. If you haven't already you'll have to book an app to see the counsellor. 
Regarding bloods, AMH costs £80 I think and comes back in 2 weeks, chromosone one takes 6 weeks and the rest come back in a week or so. As soon as they're all back and everything's fine, they'll start to match you. This can take any amount of time (although I was matched in a few days) then it's just down to syncing cycles  
Good luck with everything, Dr Rina is lovely and Louise is too, she's the egg sharing nurse. 
Cherry


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, so they cover quite a lot on the first appointment then, Ive had all the screening at a previous hospital only a few months ago but it would probably be easier for them to just do the tests again as it would be quicker than trying to get my results from the other clinic - Ive also already seen the councilor at the other clinic so I wonder if I will have to see her again.

Do you know what happens at the 2nd appointment and how far apart it would be from the first?


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi ladies

SOrry to interrupt but just wondered if I could ask a question. I'm looking into egg sharing on our next cycle as we're going to be limited financially and wondered whether it's free to egg share at Coventry if you are providing the eggs for someone's cycle?

I've emailed the department but haven't heard anything back 

xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Its free if you get a referral from your GP, all you have to pay for is the HFEA fee and if you need any extras, I have to say the treatment from Cov so far has been great, they are polite and informative just give them a call hun x


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great thanks! They haven't responded to my email but maybe I'll try again. Not sure my GP can refer me to them as I don't live in COventry but maybe there's another way x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Littlecat,

You dont need to live in coventry... i live in rugby and coventry is our nearest hospital but there are ladies that are egg sharing thay are from birmingham and surrounding areas.

I had my latest cycle at coventry. Can not fault them, they have been the best clinic ive been too and i have cycled at 2 'excellent' clinics in london.

Good luck xx


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh fab thanks so much for that : )


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep as above hun I dont live in coventry I live in Brum but before the referral call the clinic and let them know you are planning on egg sharing they will tell you exactly what the referral needs to say then get your Drs to fax it to the clinic and they should start to find you an appointment 


Glad to hear you had a positive experience in Coventry Hope x


----------

